
I built a browser extension that disables Twitter's infinite scrolling feed - thisismyswamp
I created a browser extension that replaces the infinite scrolling feed on Twitter with a short feed where you have to click a &quot;show more&quot; button in order to keep scrolling.<p>It creates a mental checkpoint where you can decide whether you want to keep reading or that you&#x27;ve had enough and maybe want to go do something else!<p>It has been really useful for me so I thought it could help you guys too. I don&#x27;t really like how the attention economy puts so much power on private entities to control our time and attention - but I don&#x27;t entirely blame them.<p>I recorded a video of the whole process and then tweeted it out, you can check that here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;voxelbased&#x2F;status&#x2F;1174719303544967168<p>You can get the extension on Chrome: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;twitter-infinite-scroll-d&#x2F;jmeadkldfpocoldelepenlicgdlinfeo<p>And on Firefox: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;twitter-infinite-disabler&#x2F;<p>Thank you! And please let me know if you have any feedback or suggestions!
======
octosphere
This is neat. Although in recent years I have trimmed down my extensions to
just uBlock Origin and HTTPS everywhere. I went through a huge phase of
installing novelty addons like this but got concerned about the privacy of the
addons and what kind of code they were running. Sure - I could vet the addon
by inspecting the code, but that's now outside my scope. I don't have the time
or energy to do it anymore.

